
No retailers, your brick-and-mortar sales don't have to suck - hari_sem3
https://medium.com/@Semantics3/no-your-brick-and-mortar-sales-don-t-have-to-suck-91a9361e3bb7#.3srnx04hz
======
skorecky
I stopped reading after the fifth annoying inline gif.

